# My chick wont stand up



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

I just got a buff polish chick. He was very lethargic when he arrived i have been giving him pedilite and he is actually looking around now. He can stand for a minute then lays down. When i pick him up he flaps his wings and balances on my hand. his tail was down now it is sticking up a little! Please help. Is he just dehydrated?


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

michaelajaneeliz said:


> I just got a buff polish chick. He was very lethargic when he arrived i have been giving him pedilite and he is actually looking around now. He can stand for a minute then lays down. When i pick him up he flaps his wings and balances on my hand. his tail was down now it is sticking up a little! Please help. Is he just dehydrated?


He has a missing tonail


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Well, I'm not that much of a chicken expert really but Nm could help?

What do you think @Nm156


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Missing a nail is not uncommon. I think the best you can do is give him water and chick feed mush and try to get him to eat. He could be weak. I had one like that and set him in front of a tiny bowl of mush and he started eating it after I kept wiping some on the side of his beak.

Pedialyte is good


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I think you're doing the right thing,too.It's a very pretty baby and I hope it snaps out of it.I like to buy day olds,they can live off the yolk for 3 days.The older pullets need water and food and being in a box without for a day or two is probably hard and stressful.Good luck!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This is why I have tube feeding equipment. Foley catheters and syringes.


----------



## michaelajaneeliz (Jul 6, 2017)

Update on my baby! I was up with him all night! I mashed up the food in some water and had to make him eat it at first. Then a few hpurs later i heard pecking noise. He was eating by himself! I still dont think he has drink but i have been giving him water ever ahour or so! He has perked up and has flew out of the basket so many times i had to put something over it! I think he is going to make it thanks for all the support


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

DuckRunner said:


> Well, I'm not that much of a chicken expert really but Nm could help?
> 
> What do you think @Nm156


I don't do sickness or illness advice.I let Dawg53 and others advise.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Happy to see she made a full recovery.I bet she ends up being a favorite........


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm so glad she turned around. It's a miracle what food and water will do!


----------

